# Shortened recruiting times



## winchable (18 Nov 2005)

So I've been talking to recruiters in Halifax about getting back in, and the Naval reserve tells me it's now 3-5 months from application to enrolment, and they said it with sincerity so I believe them to a certain extent.
Anyone having started the recruiting process recently find it's taking longer than this amount of time?

Has the system been fixed or was 3-5 months a bit optimistic?

I'm only curious because the biggest complaint on this site in the recruiting forum has generally been the length of time it takes, but if they've fixed that then kudos.


----------



## alexpb (18 Nov 2005)

All i know is that i started my application September 1st, and October 31st was offered a job in Infantry.
That's pretty damn fast to me.

The Captain I was speaking to at my swearing in was telling me I was a record under the new processing system that started in September.


-Alex


----------



## Pieman (18 Nov 2005)

Despite the fact I have been in recruiting process for two years...

I have been keeping an eye on people passing through Army.ca and noticed that a lot of people have been getting in much quicker than they used to. Especially people entering into the reserves. 

Kincanucks will probably have some actual data on this topic for you.

What about your security clearance?   If you have been in the UK for an excess of 6 months then I am wondering if you could be in for a long wait? You want to check on that issue if you haven't already.


----------



## TCBF (18 Nov 2005)

I may have wrote this on another thread, but when I was teaching in Cornwallis 1984 -86, we picked up new recruits off of   the Sunday night 707 at CFB Greenwood who were still hung over from when they had first walked into a Recruiting Center 4 days earlier.   

Tom


----------



## ThatsLife (18 Nov 2005)

alexpb said:
			
		

> All i know is that i started my application September 1st, and October 31st was offered a job in Infantry.
> That's pretty damn fast to me.
> 
> The Captain I was speaking to at my swearing in was telling me I was a record under the new processing system that started in September.
> ...



I was told the same thing!  ;D

The WO who interviewed me walked by and recognized me and said "Holy crap, I just interviewed you last week!"

My application process took 2 months


----------



## winchable (18 Nov 2005)

> If you have been in the UK for an excess of 6 months then I am wondering if you could be in for a long wait?



5 months thank god (back for a bit now), I asked them with alot of fear if having lived outside of Canada would impact the process they first asked where and how long and said it wouldn't be a problem.
And I can't be sure but since I've been in already my security clearance might still be valid from before, who knows, my CFAT results still stand.

Seems to be a trend that the system has been improved!
That's a big shiny gold-star for CF recruiting! 
:cheers:


----------



## ThatsLife (18 Nov 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> 5 months thank god (back for a bit now), I asked them with alot of fear if having lived outside of Canada would impact the process they first asked where and how long and said it wouldn't be a problem.
> And I can't be sure but since I've been in already my security clearance might still be valid from before, who knows, my CFAT results still stand.
> 
> *Seems to be a trend that the system has been improved!*
> ...



Couldn't agree more! I was honestly expecting a call in another 3-4 months, but I got it a week after my interview. It was insane.


----------



## Springroll (18 Nov 2005)

When I started my application process in July, I was also told it would take 3-5 months. My medical just got back from Borden a week and a half ago and my PT retest is next wednesday.

So far the 3-5 months out here in Halifax seems to be about the norm for those not going Infantry and CE...those trades seem to be getting in faster(for obvious reasons)


----------



## kincanucks (18 Nov 2005)

It definitely depends on the occupation that you are going for, especially for the Reg F, but the period from application to enrolment has been significantly shortened in some cases.  Of course, as I always say it also depends on the applicant as you can speed up the process but if they have excess baggage, such as medical and security concerns, then the process will slow down.


----------



## winchable (18 Nov 2005)

Going to go on a limb and say that perhaps MARS is one of the occupations that the application process might be faster for?


----------



## kincanucks (18 Nov 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> Going to go on a limb and say that perhaps MARS is one of the occupations that the application process might be faster for?



Hear that cracking sound yet? I was thinking more like NCM Combat Arms occupations.

Officer applications will always be the speed they are, slow.  Given that there are only two boards and IAP/BOTPs per FY.  In addition, MARS requires a Naval Officer Assessment Board to occur and that can also slow down the process.  Depending on when you submit your application will determine how fast the process is for you.


----------



## winchable (18 Nov 2005)

Wishful thinking I suppose.


----------



## fleeingjam (18 Nov 2005)

Ive heard they have this form, that if signed will allow you to start early but it means if there is a problem with your file you maybe pulled out of the CF or have to halt. The only thing with it was it, it was only for first time applicants, people who have already had an attempt or had file closed and re-opened cannot do it. Not sure about this but have heard quite a bit about.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Nov 2005)

Usman_Syed said:
			
		

> Ive heard ......






			
				Usman_Syed said:
			
		

> Not sure about this but have heard quite a bit about.



 :

Also, i hear about this video tape.....that after you watch it.....the phone rings and........


----------



## Zombie (18 Nov 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> So I've been talking to recruiters in Halifax about getting back in, and the Naval reserve tells me it's now 3-5 months from application to enrolment, and they said it with sincerity so I believe them to a certain extent.
> Anyone having started the recruiting process recently find it's taking longer than this amount of time?
> 
> Has the system been fixed or was 3-5 months a bit optimistic?
> ...



I applied on 06/22/2005, and have still not been merit listed. I am waiting for my background check to return. It's been the major delay thus far, even though I have no criminal record, have always lived in Canada, and have minor debt issues at worst. It doesn't look like I'll be merit listed for the November 28th selection board, which sets me back another 6 weeks, meaning I may need to redo some of the components of the application process. I'll have to look forward to the 01/09/2006 selection board, putting my "call" with the job offer somewhere in February, making it about 8 months from application date to job offer, and that's for Combat Arms. And there's still no guarantee for the January board...

Not much can be done about it so I will wait, and wait some more...


----------



## combat_medic (18 Nov 2005)

Che: I've also noticed that the recruiting process is getting sped up (and it's about time too), but have still notice some significant delays for those with former service. It seems the paperwork for the VFS is still quite lengthy. I've seen some people in processing for a year or more waiting for a VFS to get through.

Not trying to discourage you. I know the shorter process is mostly for Reserve NCM recruits with no former service with no glitches in their applications (criminal record, medical problems etc.)


----------



## Blindspot (18 Nov 2005)

I started my app 04/14/05. I took the CFAT in June and finally have my medical and interview next week after the VFS. I reckon that since it's been about 16 years since I was last in, they had to get an archaeologist to dig up my records and decipher the hieroglyphs.


----------



## Dog (1 Dec 2005)

Just some info for anyone else reading this thread:

From the day I dropped my application off, to the day I recieved my phone call telling me I'm heading off to BMQ, it was exactly 2 months.


----------



## AoD71 (1 Dec 2005)

Although I took slightly longer than 2 months, I went by quick too. After doing my PT test (the last part of my application process) I asked the recruiter if she could give me an idea as to how long I will probably wait to goto basic. She told me that I'm looking at around march at that point (this was about 2 weeks ago, mid nevember). Less than a week later I get the call saying I'm going for January 9th! I tell you that REALLY threw me off, but I cant complain since I wanted to make it ASAP.


----------



## silverbach (9 Dec 2005)

3 - 5 months ?!...not even close, at least if you wanna become a jag lawyer...I have applied in august 2005 and i'm still waiting for an interview.


----------



## Zombie (9 Dec 2005)

AoD71 said:
			
		

> Although I took slightly longer than 2 months, I went by quick too. After doing my PT test (the last part of my application process) I asked the recruiter if she could give me an idea as to how long I will probably wait to goto basic. She told me that I'm looking at around march at that point (this was about 2 weeks ago, mid nevember). Less than a week later I get the call saying I'm going for January 9th! I tell you that REALLY threw me off, but I cant complain since I wanted to make it ASAP.



I hope that happens for me too; I just got back from the RC and I'm finally merit listed and they said I may get an offer around February. I'm hoping it's before that but with the holiday break and everything I don't think it will be right away.


----------



## militarygirl (21 Dec 2005)

Usman_Syed said:
			
		

> Ive heard they have this form, that if signed will allow you to start early but it means if there is a problem with your file you maybe pulled out of the CF or have to halt. The only thing with it was it, it was only for first time applicants, people who have already had an attempt or had file closed and re-opened cannot do it. Not sure about this but have heard quite a bit about.


The form you have probably heard about is the one that is used for enrolling an applicant without the medical being back from the RMO's office.  This is only done if the medical goes out of the recruiting office with a recommendation of fit by the PA.  All of the other requirements are still required, the reliability check and pt test must still be done.  The form states that if the applicant ends up being below the common enrolment standards (CEMS) they will be released, but if they are below the occupational medical standards for the occupation for which they enrol but meet the CEMS, "...training will cease pending the outcome of administrative and medical decisions to determine the suitability for continued service.". _"Statement of Understanding, Enrolment Pending Part 3 Medical Approval"_ 

This allows some applicants a faster application/enrolment process, getting them into the system and hopefully into training faster.  I haven't heard of it only applying to "new" applications though.  If there was a medical issue that was raised the last time an applicant applied or if they are re-enrolling but released with medical issues then this form would not be applicable and they would have to wait till the medical part 3 returned from the RMO's office.


----------



## AWood (3 Jan 2006)

Can someone please tell me if you are applying for Armour or Infantry do you need to go through the selection board process? I am getting conflicting info on this and would like to know because I am waiting for my file to go through Borden. Also what does it mean to be Merrit listed, and when should/does this happen? I was never told anything about Merrit listing and my application process is complete. Thank you to anyone who can answer any of my questions.


----------



## AoD71 (3 Jan 2006)

When you finish your application process, you are put on a merit list. It is exactly that - a list. How high you are put on it depends on how competetive you are, how well you did during you app. process: basically how much the CF wants you. Lets say you do very well, so you are placed high on the list above your peers. If they are, for example, taking 500 applicants into the Infantry, the top 500 people going for that position will get it. If you are done the app. process, chances are that you are on the List.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (4 Jan 2006)

Wow, congrats on getting in, however fast.  I’m going to start the process in January when I get back to Toronto.  I’m going to try for the RESO program in the communication reserve.  I hope I can do it this summer, so I’ll need to get on the ball ASAP.  I’m pensive about the processing time though, my friend, a Sig. Op, told me that I should have started last November.  These accounts of fast processing times give me hope. I have lived in Canada my entire life, I took a month and a half vacation in Chicago (shouldn’t be a security issue I hope) and I’m 100% fit now although I did have an aneurysm about 4 years ago.  (Totally recovered and no chance of future complications)  I could do the physical now (yes I’ve self tested, the running part was close).  I hope I’m not disqualified out of hand because of a medical condition in my past that won’t affect my future performance…  but one never knows.

Before I forget, thanks to those of you who have taken the time to answer the questions others have put on this board.  I got a lot of useful information from your responses.  It is good to see people who are genuinely helpful.  I hope I get a chance to repay your service.  :-D


----------



## AWood (4 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the reply, I qualified for almost every trade so I'm hoping I am high on that list. The MCC told me they still needed 233 for Armour and even higher for Infantry, my first and second choices. So my chances should be good. Does anyone know if your file goes through a selection board for Combat Arms, or can you be selected all the time?


----------



## kincanucks (4 Jan 2006)

Combat Arms occupations are still real time and do not need to go through the selection boards with the other trades, what is left of them that is.


----------



## AWood (5 Jan 2006)

Thanks, good to know. I Guess I could get a call any day then. Can you tell me what the process involves when they are hiring for Combat Arms? Do they do hiring on a regional or national basis?


----------



## kincanucks (5 Jan 2006)

AWood said:
			
		

> Thanks, good to know. I Guess I could get a call any day then. Can you tell me what the process involves when they are hiring for Combat Arms? Do they do hiring on a regional or national basis?



ALL OCCUPATIONS ARE HIRED ON A NATIONAL BASIS.


----------



## AWood (5 Jan 2006)

Therefore my file was still sent to go through some type of selection in Borden?


----------



## kincanucks (5 Jan 2006)

AWood said:
			
		

> Therefore my file was still sent to go through some type of selection in Borden?



I am pretty sure that I have covered this a hundred times before but....

After you are interviewed the Military Career Counselor (MCC) assigns your file a score.  Once you have completed the necessary steps to be eligible to be merit listed, you are and that score is used to determine where you are in the merit list you will be and if you will get selected.  Merit listing is a simple click of a button on a computer screen by a clerk and your file doesn't go anywhere unless you are applying for Direct Entry Officer (soon to change).  If you are merit listed high enough and there are enough positions you will be selected and because you are applying for a combat arms job you are pretty well guaranteed to be selected.


----------



## AWood (5 Jan 2006)

Thank you, that is sweet music to my ears. Sorry if you've been over it in other posts but the search function isn't all that specific. I appreciate your time.


----------



## soldiersoon (10 Jan 2006)

This is great news to me, as i am able to re-apply as of May1st 2006. I was thinking that I would have to wait like 5 months until actually being set up for a BMQ, but as these people have been put through about 2 months later, thats just awesome. I'll be applying for Infantry soldier, which shouldnt be a problem as im sure they're in demand right now. Working out at the gym is my priority until then. I'm absolutely stoked...


----------



## silverbach (10 Jan 2006)

Well people, I had my CFAT yesterday and it went well enough to have an interview this friday for the infantry officer position...I'm kind of wondering if I'll be offered that position...anybody has thoughts about this...

I think I've read from Kinkanucks that these days, if the file of the candidate doesn't have any blurrs in it, that it is almost automatic...but I don't want to presume anything...just not my type...but I gotta tell you, the suspense is killing me !


----------

